# NCEES - RESULTS



## jd_chi02 (Jul 2, 2007)

I think that we should make a complaint to the NCEES simply because it is unfair that some states receive there results earlier than others. People in some state get a least a month of more studying time in.

Or at the very least suggest that there should a time line for the states to mail out PASS/FAIL Letters.

or am I :deadhorse:


----------



## LXZ (Jul 2, 2007)

jd_chi02 said:


> I think that we should make a complaint to the NCEES simply because it is unfair that some states receive there results earlier than others. People in some state get a least a month of more studying time in.
> Or at the very least suggest that there should a time line for the states to mail out PASS/FAIL Letters.
> 
> or am I :deadhorse:


I guess NCEES reports the results to each state at the same time. It is the state board that determines when to send the pass/fail letter. For example, in CA, the results are not going to be out after the board meeting on July 26-27 this year. Ironically, if you check the wall certificate, it always says that it is issued June 2x for all who pass the April exam.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

That NCEES Horse is more like a donkey than a horse. And at that, with as much abuse as that horse (donkey) has taken ... it is more like 





JR


----------



## Monroe (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm still waiting on the Cali results. I still feel the need to check this board every single day to see what states get the joy of receiving results. :smileyballs: I've never wanted the summer to end so soon. Come on August!!!


----------



## kathik (Jul 2, 2007)

Monroe said:


> I'm still waiting on the Cali results. I still feel the need to check this board every single day to see what states get the joy of receiving results. :smileyballs: I've never wanted the summer to end so soon. Come on August!!!


I am still waiting in Maryland. I am doing the same thing...checking this board and the state's website just in case they decide to update it. Here's hoping...


----------



## megoo98 (Jul 2, 2007)

i've checked the DLLR website no less than 30 times this evening AFTER 5. like any state employee is working after 5 pm!!! i'm going :wacko:


----------



## kathik (Jul 2, 2007)

megoo98 said:


> i've checked the DLLR website no less than 30 times this evening AFTER 5. like any state employee is working after 5 pm!!! i'm going :wacko:


That makes 2 of us!!!! I thought that I was the only one going crazy!! Glad to know that some out is going crazy too!!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 2, 2007)

Since I found out first, I will not complain.

Sorry.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 2, 2007)

But seriously. NCEES doesn't have control over the states wanting to use an agency other than ELSES, you should petition your state boards to switch to ELSES.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 2, 2007)

kathik said:


> That makes 2 of us!!!! I thought that I was the only one going crazy!! Glad to know that some out is going crazy too!!
> :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


I was doing the crazy dance a couple of weeks ago. Hang in there. Making yourself crazy won't help. Easy for me to say, I know. Good luck and I hope you get good results soon.


----------

